# New centipede ID



## rhacodactylus (Apr 12, 2007)

I received this centipede today.  It is about 2.5" long.  I hope these pics will make the species identifiable.  It was listed as a "Egyptian" centipede.













Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Apr 12, 2007)

By the looks of it, it reminds me of a Scolopendra Mirabilis. I've JUST received 10-12 of those guys listed as ''egyptians'' too... 

Note : Have a look at the color of these legs... Usually, they're a nice neon blue but on some of them, the legs are yellow... strange...

Just being curious, where did you it from?

 phil.


----------



## rhacodactylus (Apr 12, 2007)

From a supplier in Montreal.


----------



## Steven (Apr 13, 2007)

my guess would rather be a female Scolopendra morsitans


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Apr 13, 2007)

And S. cingulata? There are any way to difference cingulata from mortisans?

Cheers
Carles


----------



## bistrobob85 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey Steven, i'm starting to get really curious about those little guys... what makes you say that it would be a scolopendra morsitans? 

Isnt Scolopendra Mirabilis the one IDed as ''Neon Blue Legs''?!?! The one on the pic obviously doesnt have the blue legs but have similar tergite patterns, antennae and terminals... 

What about the one on this pic :







If you have the keys for Scolopendra Morsitans or Scolopendra Mirabilis, please let me know, i have some of those ( like the one on my pic ) preserved in alcohol, so i could tell... Thanks a lot . 

 phil.


----------



## Steven (Apr 13, 2007)

bistrobob85 said:


> what makes you say that it would be a scolopendra morsitans?


Hey Phil,
i recognised the small ridge on the femur.











i don't have much time lately, but i am working on some keys and descriptions for the more common pet-trade scolopendra spec.
it will include morsitans and mirabilis


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Apr 14, 2007)

I only have to say :worship: . Very glad by the new knowledge.

Cheers
Carles


----------



## bistrobob85 (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, we'd sure have lots of fun with keys of the commonly seen african scolopendrids...  Thanks for the ID tip . 

 phil.


----------



## icefish (Apr 19, 2007)

hello, every one
did u get it from amazon reptile? i bought a same one!! and i looked for the name, please check this http://www.scolopendromorpha.com/caresheet/cingulata.htm
it is same as the first picture, so i am assuming it is a Scolopendra cingulata, isn't it? please, correct me steven!!!! i also want to know the scientific name!! and i am sure it isn't a S mir, phil!!!


----------



## bistrobob85 (May 8, 2007)

Hey Steven, according to the pics you posted, the females sc.morsitans would have smaller ridges? 

I'm really looking forward to reading those ID keys... i have quite a few centipedes from Egypt waiting for an ID . 

 phil.


----------



## Steven (May 9, 2007)

Hey Phil,

yep, males have the really clear "ridges" on the segments of their terminal legs
To be sure they aren't Sc.cingulata you can check the underside of the prefemur of the terminal legs,... more then 2 spines on that place will tell you they aren't cingulata !

good luck with the mating attemps  
(won't be that hard if you have 100% 1.1.0 Sc.morsitans,... i had a couple been in the same container for more then 6 months orso, never shown any agression towards eachother,... don't try this when they are Sc.cingulata !!! )


----------

